# C et C++ > Outils pour C & C++ > Analyse de code >  outils pour analyser le code ?

## sofiane80

bonjour tout le monde,

existe-il un outil permetant d'analyser le code (C++) et de detecter les fragements de code pouvant causer des erreurs de segmentation ?

Merci

----------


## Mac LAK

Valgrind, Lint, Coverity, Purify, ... Les outils sont nombreux, plus ou moins efficaces en fonction de leur but premier, et ils peuvent tre gratuits ou coter un il.

Dis-nous sur quelle plate-forme (OS, compilateur, IDE) tu travailles, il sera alors possible de mieux te guider.

----------


## diablox0147

Votre cerveau ::ccool::

----------


## 3DArchi

> Votre cerveau


D'exprience, c'est le moins fiable  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mac LAK

> D'exprience, c'est le moins fiable


Je plussoie des deux mains...  ::twisted::

----------


## sofiane80

je travaille sous linux 64 bits. je fais le portage d'un projet qui tournait trs bien en 32bit mais la j'ai beaucoup de core dump et je met beacoup de temps pour les corriger. (gdb , ddd).
c'est pour cela que je demande s'il n'existe pas un outil qui permetant de faire une analyse statique du code.

----------


## Mac LAK

Alors prends Valgrind.

----------

